# تعالوا نتعرف على أعظم ملكة فرعونية؟؟



## اني بل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

أعظم ملكات مصر الفرعونية والتي تأتي كأعظم شاهد على دور المرآة المميز وقدرتها على الإدارة والحكم، هذا على الرغم من كثرة المعارضين لها والرافضين لوجود إمرأة على كرسي العرش، وعلى الرغم من هذا تمكنت حتشبسوت من إحكام قبضتها على الحكم لمدة عشرين عاماً، نعمت فيها البلاد بالكثير من الرخاء والازدهار، وعندما كثرت عليها الضغوط من الكهنة وقادة الجيش تنازلت عن العرش فقط من اجل مصلحة البلاد.











حياة الملكة 

     ولدت الملكة حتشبسوت أو " ماعت كاع رع" والتي يعني اسمها "أفضل النساء بفضل آمون" خلال فترة حكم الأسرة الثامنة عشرة، والدها هو تحتمس الأول الذي خاض الكثير من المعارك الحربية الناجحة فاتح بلاد النوبة وسوريا وبلاد ما بين النهرين، والذي على الرغم من مكانته الكبيرة كأحد قادة الجيوش إلا أنه لم يكن له الحق في تولي الحكم أو الجلوس على العرش لأته لا ينتسب إلى ملوك الفراعنة، حيث كان السائد في هذه الفترة التاريخية ألا تتزوج الأميرات الفرعونيات إلا من ملوك الفراعنة، ولكن نظراً لكثرة الحروب التي خاضها الملوك تقلص عددهم بشكل كبير وبالتالي كان على الأميرات الزواج من النبلاء من عامة الشعب، ومن خلال ذلك تمكن تحتمس الأول من الزواج بالأميرة الفرعونية "أحمس" وأصبح فرعوناً لمصر.

أثمر هذا الزواج عن مولد "حتشبسوت" هذه الأميرة الفرعونية التي سوف يكون لها شأن عظيم بعد ذلك، ولم تكن حتشبسوت هي الابنة الوحيدة لتحتمس الأول فكان له ابنة أخرى تدعى "خبيتا- نفرو" ولكنها توفيت، كما كان له ابن غير شرعي من إحدى محظياته عرف "بتحتمس الثاني".







من يكون فرعوناً لمصر؟

     جاءت وفاة والدة حتشبسوت بعد 50 عاماً من الزواج بتحتمس الأول ليفقد الأخير حقه في الجلوس على العرش، والذي كان السبب فيه من البداية زواجه من أميرة فرعونية، فتجمع حوله كهنة آمون مطالبين إياه بالتنازل عن العرش، ولم يكن يوجد من يصعد للعرش ليخلف والده سوى الأميرة "حتشبسوت" والتي تعتبر أميرة شرعية تجري بعروقها الدماء الملكية، بعكس تحتمس الثاني والذي يعد ابن غير شرعي لتحتمس الأول ولا يجوز له أن يعتلي العرش.         

وهنا وقع الكهنة والشعب في جدل كبير فهناك من يؤيد صعود حتشبسوت لتعتلي العرش باعتبارها أميرة فرعونية ووريثة شرعية، وهناك من يعترض لكونها امرأة وهو أمر غير مرغوب فيه أن تمسك امرأة بمقاليد الحكم ويرجحوا كفة تحتمس الثاني لكونه رجل إلا أنهم يخشون من الثورات لأنه ابن غير شرعي ولا يمكن أن يكون فرعوناً لمصر.








حتشبسوت ملكة فرعونية


 احد تماثيل حتشبسوت   

     على الرغم من كون حتشبسوت امرأة إلا أنها كانت تتمتع بالكثير من الصفات التي تؤهلها لأن تكون ملكة متمكنة على عرش مصر يأتي في مقدمتها انحدارها من أصول ملكية ونسبها إلى أمون، وتمتعها بذكاء باهر وإلمامها بالمهارات القتالية، حيث حرص والدها على تنميتها فيها منذ الصغر ودفعها لمشاركته الحكم في أخر عهده، ولذلك اندفعت للمطالبة بحقها في العرش فخلعت ملابس النساء وارتدت ملابس الرجال، ووضعت ذقن مستعارة، مؤكدة على قدرتها على إدارة شئون البلاد والقيام بمهامها كفرعون لمصر على أكمل وجه، ومن الممكن أن تعتمد على قادة الجيوش في إدارة الحروب إذا عجزت هي عن ذلك.

وظل الجدل مثار حول من الأحق بعرش مصر حتى حسم تحتمس الأول الجدل بأن أعلن زواج كل من حتشبسوت من تحتمس الثاني، وبذلك أصبح الاثنان شركاء في الحكم.





ما بعد الحكم

     رضخت حتشبسوت لرغبة والدها بالزواج من تحتمس الثاني حتى تتمكن من الحصول على حقها في العرش وعلى الرغم أنه من المفترض أن يكون الزوجان شريكان في الحكم إلا أن حتشبسوت كانت هي الحاكم الفعلي بينما كان تحتمس الثاني زوجها منصرفاً لحياة اللهو والمجون فقد كان ضعيفاً في أمور القيادة والحكم، وقد حققت حتشبسوت في بداية سنوات حكمها الكثير من الازدهار والرخاء ونعمت البلاد بالاستقرار بعد فترة من الحروب، وأسفر زواجها من تحتمس الثاني عن ابنتين هما نفرورا وحتشبسوت الصغرى، كما أنجب تحتمس الثاني من إحدى عشيقاته ولداً هو تحتمس الثالث والذي سوف ينازع حتشبسوت الحكم بعد ذلك.

تمكنت حتشبسوت من الانفراد بالحكم سريعاً بعد وفاة زوجها في إحدى المعارك التي خاضها من أجل إخماد  تمرد حدث في المناطق الصحراوية الخاضعة لمصر.








إنجازات الملكة


 الرحلة لبلاد بونت   

     تمكنت حتشبسوت أخيراً من الإنفراد بالحكم فاتجهت إلى سلسلة من الإصلاحات الداخلية، وشهد عصرها الكثير الإنجازات فشقت الترع والقنوات ونهضت بالزراعة وأصلحت ما تم هدمه من المعابد، وسعت من اجل إنعاش التجارة فجاء التبادل التجاري بين مصر وجيرانها، وشهد عصرها أشهر الرحلات التجارية وهي الرحلة التجارية إلى بلاد "بونت" وجاءت جدران معبد الدير البحري مزينة بالنقوش والرسومات التي تعبر عن تفاصيل هذه الرحلة.

وبدأت الرحلة التي استغرقت عامين أولاً بتنظيف القناة التي تصل بين كل من النيل والبحر الأحمر عند نهاية الدلتا، لتسير بها سفن الأسطول، والتي حرصت حتشبسوت على أن تكون محملة بالهدايا.  

وعندما وصل الأسطول الفرعوني إلى بلاد بونت استقبله زعيمها منبهراً بكم الهدايا التي أرسلتها حتشبسوت، وعادت السفن مرة أخرى إلى مصر محملة بخيرات هذه البلاد من أخشاب، وأشجار البخور والأبنوس والصمغ، وقد أمرت الملكة بزراعة أشجار البخور داخل أسوار معبد الكرنك، بالإضافة للعاج والذهب والحيوانات كالقرود والفهود والطيور المختلفة التي حملت بها السفينة.

وكما أنعشت حتشبسوت التجارة أمرت بإعادة العمل في مناجم النحاس والملاكيت بشبه جزيرة سيناء والتي توقف فيها العمل أثناء حكم الهكسوس.     








التهديدات الخارجية

    سادت حالة من الاستقرار والرخاء في الدولة أثناء حكم حتشبسوت، ولكن دوام الحال من المحال فقد بدأت الدولة تعاني من التهديدات الخارجية هذا بالإضافة لحالة البلبلة التي أثارها الكهنة المعارضين لحكم حتشبسوت لكونها إمرأة، كما بدأ تحتمس الثالث الابن الغير شرعي لتحتمس الثاني بالمطالبة بحقه في الحكم، وتم اتهامها بالانصراف نحو شئون البلاد الداخلية والإهمال في إعداد الجيش مما عرض البلاد لخطر الهجوم الخارجي.

التف الكهنة حول تحتمس الثالث فحيكت المؤامرات من أجل توصيله للعرش وكان منها ما سردوه حول المعجزة التي حدثت لتحتمس بأن آمون ظهر له وأختاره ليكون فرعوناً لمصر وطلب من حتشبسوت التنازل عن العرش والخضوع لإرادة آمون.

لجأت حتشبسوت للحيلة من أجل فرض سيطرتها على تحتمس الثالث فعاملته بالكثير من الود وبالفعل بدأ تحتمس يظهر بعض الاستسلام ولكنه ما لبث أن عاد للتمرد مرة أخرى بعد تحريض الكهنة له.

تعرضت البلاد للخطر نتيجة للفتن المتفجرة ببلاد كوش وثار قادة الجيش من أجل التحرك ووقف هذه الفتن، ووقعت حتشبسوت في حيرة ما بين تحذير مستشاريها من خروج تحتمس الثالث على رأس الجيش لإخماد الفتن والرجوع منتصراً لينتزع منها العرش، ونصيحتهم بإضاعة مستعمرة بدلاً من إضاعة العرش، وبين حرصها على مصلحة الدولة. 


وصل ذكاء حتشبسوت لحل تضمن به ولاء تحتمس، حيث هداها تفكيرها لتزويجه من ابنتها نفرورا وبذلك يضمن حقه في الحكم على أن يذهب إلى محاربة الكوشين ويقمع ثوراتهم، ولاقى هذا العرض قبولاً من تحتمس، إلا أنه أشترط عليها لكي يقود الجيش وينقذ البلاد أن تتنازل عن عرشها، وبإعادة النظر للموقف وجدت الملكة أن تحتمس يلتف حوله كل من الكهنة ورجال الجيش، كما ازداد الضغط الخارجي من قبل الأعداء، ولن يتم إنقاذ البلاد إلا بتخليها عن العرش لذلك قررت التنازل عنه من أجل إنقاذ البلاد.   








إتلاف التاريخ

     بعد وفاة الملكة الفرعونية حتشبسوت عمل تحتمس الثالث على محي أثارها وطمسها وادعاء استيلائها على عرش والده، كما حطم تماثيلها، وعلى الرغم من محاولاته لطمس معالم هذه الملكة العظيمة وإتلافها إلا أن خبراء الآثار استطاعوا الكشف عن الكثير من المعالم الدالة على عظمة هذه الملكة من نقوش وأثار وغيرها، ومن أروع ما تم كشفه هو معبد الدير البحري الذي أتى كواحد من أعظم أبنية التاريخ الفرعوني.     








معبد الدير البحري



معبد الدير البحري   

     واحد من أشهر الأماكن الأثرية التي تم تصميمها وبنائها في العصر الفرعوني، والتي أوكلت الملكة حتشبسوت مهمة بنائه للمهندس الملكي "سنموت" والذي كان بينه وبين الملكة الكثير من الحب والإعجاب والإخلاص المتبادل، فشيد لها واحد من أروع الأبنية ليظل أثراً خالداً يدل على روعة المعمار والتصميم الذي تمتع به هذا العصر وهذا المهندس الذي كرمته الملكة بأن سمحت له بحفر مقبرة لنفسه داخل حرم معبدها ليكون بجوارها إلى الأبد. 

ويعد هذا المتحف تحفة فنية واحد الآثار التاريخية القيمة التي تركتها حتشبسوت، فيقبع هذا المعبد في باطن الجبل بالبر الغربي، تم إنشائه منذ أكثر من 3500 عام ويتكون من ثلاثة طوابق يضم الطابق الأول صور لصيد الطيور، ونقل المسلات من أسوان إلى المعبد، والثاني تزخرفه الرسوم التي تصف الرحلة التجارية الشهيرة إلى بلاد بونت، أما الطابق الثالث فهو فناء الاحتفالات، ويتوافد على هذا المعبد أفواج من السياح للتمتع بهذا الأثر التاريخي الهام وللأقتراب من حياة واحدة من أعظم ملكات التاريخ.  

http://www.moheet.com/show_news.aspx?nid=201583&pg=67​


----------



## اني بل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: تعالوا نتعرف على أعظم ماكة فرعونية؟؟*

الملكة حتشبسوت , من اعظم ملكات مصر القديمة كانت تعاني من البدانة و تساقط الشعر و كانت لديها لحية ( كانت تلصق لحية مزيفة مقرونة بملابس الرجال عندما دعت لنفسها الحق في ان تكون فرعون مصر الحاكم ),
و كان من الظاهر ايضا انها كانت تعاني من مرض السكر مثلها مثل الكثير من النساء حاليا,  طبقا للاثري المكتشف لمومياء الملكة بالاقصر و تحديدا في وادي الملوك .
كانت ابنة لفرعون مصر تحتمس الاول و زوجة لفرعون مصر تحتمس الثاني ,الاخ الغير شقيق , حكمت مصر من 1498 الي 1483قبل الميلاد كفرعون مصر الخامس في الاسرة الثامنة عشرة , والتي كان من ضمها لاحقا اخناتون و توت عنخ امون .
لقد عينت كوصي علي العرش لابن زوجها تحتمس الثالث بعد وفاة زوجها و اخيها . لكن مالبثت كثيرا و الا و هي ترتدي غطاء الرأس الملكي و اللحية المزيفة و اعلنت نفسها فرعون البلاد . اولا , لم تكن المومياء فقط بيدنة و لكنها كانت بدينة جدا " هذذ ماذكره دونالد رايان و الذي اعاد اكتشاف المقبرة و المرقمة ب ك ف 60 والتي كان بداخلها المومياء .
لقد كانت حتشبسوت ترقد غير مكفنة علي الارضية.و لكنها الان موضع اهتمام الاثري المعروف زاهي حواس مدير المحلس الاعلي للاثار المصري , و عبر سنة من الدراسة كشفت لنا كونها امرأة بدينة تتعدي  خمس اقدام في الطول و توفيت  في العقد الخامس من عمرها .
و لقد كشفت لنا الابحاث عن  عن ادلة انحدارها من اجدادها و حصرت البحث في مومياتين فقط من مقابر مقبرة ك ف60.
الاكتشاف اظهر لنا انا حتشبسوت كانت صلعاء من الجبهة و لكنها تركت الشعر ينمو طويلا في مؤخرة رأسها .
الابحاث اظهرت ان الملكة كانت تعاني من الام في الاسنان و ربما مرض جلدي ايضا . ذلك ما ذكره اشرف سليم متخصص الاشعة بجامعة القاهرة و الذي اجري ابحاثه علي المومياء .ذكر ايضا انها عانت من المرض الجلدي باجزاء في الوجه و الرقبة و الذي يضاف الي متاعبها الصحية .

http://ar.shvoong.com/exact-sciences/1655651-حتشبسوت-صلعاء-و-بدينة/​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: تعالوا نتعرف على أعظم ماكة فرعونية؟؟*

موضوع مميز 
انا بحب كتير الاثار ودراستها
مشكورة يا Joyful Song​


----------



## اني بل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: تعالوا نتعرف على أعظم ماكة فرعونية؟؟*

حتشبسوت "تبعث" بعد ثلاثة آلاف سنة






قال علماء الآثار المصرية إنهم عثروا على مومياء حتشبسوت، أشهر ملكة حكمت مصر قبل 3000 سنة. 

أعلن عن ذلك مدير المجلس الأعلى للآثار بمصر زاهي حواس خلال ندوة صحافية في القاهرة. 

وعُد هذا الاكتشاف الأهم من نوعه منذ 1922 تاريخ العثور على قبر توت عنخ آمون. 

ويأمل خبراء الآثار أن تكشف المومياء - التي ظلت مجهولة الهوية منذ عدة عقود- عن سر وفاة الملكة، و اختفاءها. 

وقد أقام حواس مختبرا لبحث الحمض النووي قرب المتحف، وكان يضم فريقا دوليا من العلماء، وذلك بهدف التأكد من هوية المومياء. 


وقد مولت العملية قناة ديسكفري الأمريكية، التي ستنشر فيلما وثائقيا عن الموضوع في شهر يوليو/تموز. 

واستدل فريق العلماء على هوية المومياء كذلك بفضل سن ناقصة، عثر عليها محفوظة في حرز عليه اسم حتشبسوت. 

عملية صعبة 
وقد أعرب بعض علماء الآثار عن شكهم في قدرة تقنية الحمض النووي للكشف عن هوية الملكة. 

وقال الخبير الأمريكي في البيولوجيا الجزيئية سكوت وودوارد لوكالة الأسوشييتد برس:" إنك في حاجة إلى أخذ عينات من الحمض النووي الـDNA لعدة أفراد، قصد المقارنة قبل أن تؤكد العلاقة." 

ويحتوي جزيء الـDNA على معلومات وراثية، ويمكن استخدامه لإثبات الروابط الأسرية. 

مطموسة  






كانت المومياء في حوزة المتحف المصري منذ بداية القرن العشرين 

كانت حتشبسوت إحدى أهم حكام الأسرة الفرعونية الثامنة العشرة، وحكمت في القرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد، بعد أن سطت عن الحكم على حساب ربيبها، تحتمس الثالث. 

وقد اشتهرت بارتداء زي ذكوري، وزرع لحية مزورة بذقنها، وبأنها كانت أكثر سلطة من خليفتيها كنفرتيتي وكليوباترة. 

ويعد المعبد حيث كانت ترقد المومياء المنسوبة إلى حتشبسوت، من أكثر امآثر استقبالا للزوار في وادي الملوك، بمدينة الأقصر، جنوبي مصر. 

لكن بعد وفاتها، تعرض اسمها للطمس في السجلات الرسمية، فيما يعتقد أنه عملية انتقام، قادها ربيبها. 

وقد عثر على المومياء في القبر رقم "كي في 60"، الذي يُعدُ من بين القبور الأكثر إثارة للحيرة والالتباس في وادي الملوك، لأنه كان يحتوي على مومياوين لسيدتين مجهولتي الهوية. 

وقد عثر خبير الآثار هوراد كارتر على القبر أول مرة عام 1903. وكان تعرض للنهب في الماضي. 

وبعد إغلاقه، أعيد فتحه عام 1906، وسُحبت منه إحدى المومياوين، التي تبين أنها لسيترا المربية الملكية لحتشبسوت. 

وظلت المومياء التي تنسب الآن لحتشبسوت طي ظلمات القبر إلى حين 1990. 

ووما زكى التخمينات بشأن هويتها هو الهيئة التي كانت عليها المومياء. 

فقد كانت يدها اليسر منثنية بطريقة لا تستخدم إلا مع الموتى من الملوك، كما كانت ترتدي قناعا خشبيا ( ربما ليتناسب مع لحيتها المزورة)


http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/sci_tech/newsid_6247000/6247186.stm



​


----------



## zezza (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: تعالوا نتعرف على أعظم ماكة فرعونية؟؟*

مجهود اكتر من رائع يا جوجو انا بعشق التاريخ الفرعونى القديم ..... فيه تقدم و ازدهار مش موجود دلوقتى فى بلدان كتيرة رغم تقدمنا عن الفراعنة ب 5000 سنة  بجد كانوا سابقيين عصرهم حتى فى الحياة السياسية 
شكرا يا قمرة موضوع رائع و مميز 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: تعالوا نتعرف على أعظم ماكة فرعونية؟؟*

*معلومات جملية جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محتك*


----------

